#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which is your Favorite sad song?

## Bhavya

Lets face the truth; from time to time when the worlds getting us down, we just want to have a good cry. While these feelings and stresses of life form up over time and at a certain point, we are inevitable to touch our boiling point. For certain reason, we drove down to listening to sad songs when we are feeling sad. Even though it might sound like a counter-intuitive, listening to sad songs when we are sad can really help us come out of our mood. Can you guys share your favourite sad song?

----------

